# [RSS]un agregateur en console ET affichant les images

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

J’ai partout chercher entre newsbeuter, snownews et canto mais je ne trouve pas mon bonheur, à savoir un agregateur de flux RSS/ATOM en console ET (!) qui affiche les images sur une console graphique. Certains navigateurs en console son pleinement cappables d’afficher les images tel que w3m et lynks (je crois) donc il devrait bien exister un agregateur qui fasse de même, ou je me trompe ?

À défaut, au moins existerait-t-il un agregateur qui fasse appelle à un navigateur tierce (définit dans les préférences) en tant que moteur de rendu ? mutt fait ça pour les courriels html (maudits soient leurs émetteurs aux passage :@) et j’imaginais qu’un agregateur de flux de syndication, pourrait avoir une fonctionnalité analogue.

En connaîtriez-vous un qui puisse soit « vehiculer » n’importe quel navigateur graphique soit supporter nativement l’affichage des images ?

Merci de votre aide :)

----------

